# Wanted... A match for this NOS GoodYear All Weather G-3 Airwheel Whitewall 26"x 2.125



## Greg M. (Nov 27, 2012)

I am looking for a match ( 26" X 2.125" )  for this tire. 
What do you have?
Thank you.

Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 1, 2012)

weekend bump!

Stuff to trade instead of cash.

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 22, 2012)

Bump...
Still looking.

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 20, 2013)

*Anybody...*

Have a match??

Thank you.

Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Nov 17, 2014)

*Year bump...*

Still looking for an NOS W/W 26 x 2.125" Goodyear G-3 tire / would consider another pair if you would not separate. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## then8j (Nov 17, 2014)

Are you willing to part with the one you have?


----------



## Greg M. (Nov 18, 2014)

then8j said:


> Are you willing to part with the one you have?




Sure!....
As soon as I find a nice matching pair.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 7, 2014)

*Still looking...*

I am still looking for a match for this tire.
Cash or trade.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 19, 2016)

Two year bump....
Still looking.
Have cash or cool trade items.
Thank you.

Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 23, 2016)

Four year bump...
Still looking for a matching NOS single or a NOS matching pair.
Thank you and Merry Christmas!

Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 8, 2017)

I'd really like to mark this thread as "found" after all these years of looking. 
It's like that lonely solo sock who's mate is stuck behind the dryer. This tire's mate has to be somewhere!

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 18, 2017)

Bumpski


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 5, 2017)

And again...


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 11, 2017)

Heelloooo. 
Somebody has to have one. 
Come on man!
Thank you

Greg M.


----------

